# GR Rescues in Georgia



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm being transferred to Warner Robins GA next month and am inquiring about Georgia GR rescues, the 2 primary ones I know of are North of Atlanta making the distance a barrier to volunteering (2hrs one way), does anyone know of any other GR rescues that aren't listed with on the GRCA rescue listing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for answers.

How about Atlanta Dog Squad-Retriever Rescue in Roswell, Georgia?

http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/

and there is Angels Among Us in Alpharetta, GA-Mixed breed rescue
http://www.angelsrescue.org/


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are the only ones in Georgia that I know of. One of the SC rescue has another section in Georgia but it is in Savannah. I know that the ones in Atlanta do cover most of Georgia so since you are further south you could still help them by doing pickups at shelters and maybe even fostering still if that is what you want to do.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

PM jealous1 on this forum, she lives in GA and helps with rescue and transports. She should be able to answer questions for you and steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

SheetsSM said:


> I'm being transferred to Warner Robins GA next month and am inquiring about Georgia GR rescues, the 2 primary ones I know of are North of Atlanta making the distance a barrier to volunteering (2hrs one way), does anyone know of any other GR rescues that aren't listed with on the GRCA rescue listing?


Thanks for the interest, GA seems to need all the help they can get.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi SheetsSM and welcome to Middle Georgia! I live/work a little north of W.R. in Macon (at least until June when I retire and will be moving to Thomson, GA). My mom and stepdad live in W.R. and I graduated HS from there as my dad was stationed at the base when he was in the USAF. I volunteer when I can to help out for Adopt-a-Golden (AGA), as well as several other rescues (transport mostly). While AGA is based out of Atlanta, I have done the occasional transport, foster, and homecheck for them. When you get to W.R., give me a shout and we can talk.


----------

